
Ask HN: Is Linux the best way to get my elderly parents new cheapo Dell to work? - m_fayer
My parents are in their late 70s, rely on their computer for many essentials, and aren&#x27;t technical. Their beloved old Toshiba became unusable after it tricked them into updating to Windows 10, so, they bought a new, reasonable-seeming Dell all-in-one for 600 bucks. Apparently it arrived broken, and they returned it and got another. Same result, so I decided to take a look.<p>(They don&#x27;t see why a computer should cost more than 600 bucks with taxes and shipping, and they want Windows (7), which they think of as &quot;how a computer should be.&quot; Before anyone suggests an iPad, they&#x27;ll consider it when it&#x27;s 24&quot;, easy on the eyes, and sits on the computer desk in the computer corner.)<p>Anyway, out of the box it takes 10 minutes to get to the desktop and then pegs the disk. I figure it&#x27;s updating itself and give it a good half day to do as it pleases. Now it&#x27;s updated and not much better. I remove all the crapware, disable all the telemetry junk, generally remove everything I can. It&#x27;s better, but still takes ages to get to usable and occasionally pegs the disk with various Windows processes. Because it does so sporadically, the performance drops confuse the hell out of my parents, who think THEY are doing something wrong.<p>I figure: Windows 10 Home has its own agenda and always will. That means it will never perform well without an SSD, and my parents will never have an SSD at their price-point. So, what to do? Invest a day to see if I can coerce Windows into behaving? I haven&#x27;t used it in a long time, and I&#x27;m not sure I&#x27;ll succeed. Convince them to switch to better hardware or an iMac? The cost, new UX and their stubbornness are a problem. Or wipe Windows and install the Pro edition? I&#x27;m sure it&#x27;ll cost me and not sure it&#x27;ll be better behaved.<p>Or, install Linux (probably Mint), hope they like it and it likes their cheapie computer, and hope for the best. Seems like the least-bad option, but giving Linux to an elderly person also feels somehow wrong.
======
pwg
> but giving Linux to an elderly person also feels somehow wrong.

There's nothing wrong with giving Linux to an elderly person. Provided that
elderly person is willing to learn and adjust.

But if they have simply memorized the 'pictures' they see in W7 (you mention
"and they want Windows (7)") without abstracting away from the picture and
learning the underlying meaning of "what" they are asking the machine to do
when they manipulate that particular area of pixels, then giving them anything
but W7 is going to cause nothing but trouble. The reason is that only W7 is
going to look and act exactly like W7, and if any deviation from that causes
them grief, then you will have to decide how much grief is too much.

The one advantage you have with a Linux is that there is no monetary
investment to install it on something (provided you have a spare something) to
use to show them to gauge their reaction and willingness to learn something
different.

But the real key is going to be what @zzo38computer mentioned. Just exactly
what software do they use. If it is all web based, and will run in Firefox on
Linux just fine, then you have a greater chance of success. But if something
they use wants MSWin only, you'll have a much harder time moving them to
Linux.

------
nwrk
Check ChromeOs spin off CloudReady. Used for similar case (with old laptop)
and never heard back any issues. Also, zero maintenance time is big plus.

[https://www.neverware.com/](https://www.neverware.com/)
[https://www.neverware.com/freedownload](https://www.neverware.com/freedownload)

*Whether you’re a business, a school, or a home user, CloudReady OS is the fast, easy way to convert your hardware to the security and manageability of Google's Chrome ecosystem.

------
detaro
A cheap SSD is what, $40? Your nerves spent fighting this are probabably worth
that.

Linux really depends on the person. If they don't have any apps or games they
insist on that require Windows, it can work quite well. Pick a clean and
simple desktop environment, configure the file manager to require double-click
like explorer does on Windows. But some people just can't or refuse to deal
with things not being the same as before.

~~~
m_fayer
Their computer isn't meant to be opened, so even if it's possible, installing
Linux would probably be a lot easier.

------
salawat
I'm planning on doing g the exact same thing. Mint to replace Windows 10. So
you aren't alone.

------
Petrakis
There area couple of distros that look familiar to windows.

One of them is Zorin OS

------
zzo38computer
What software do they use? I should think that might matter, too.

~~~
m_fayer
Basically Skype and a browser.

------
LOL_Arch_Linux
No. It would be cheaper to get them an SSD and a little more RAM.

